# Hello!



## My Chance (Oct 17, 2021)

I've owned my Tennessee Walking Horse, Chance, for about a year and a half. He is super sweet and smart. I'm older and retired, and we mostly enjoy trail riding and liberty work. I owned two horses previously. After my last horse died (a Morgan that I owned for thirty years), I really thought that I was done with horses. I'm so happy to have a horse again. He gives me joy every time I see him.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum! 

I am so sorry for the loss of your Morgan - a 30 year relationship is very difficult to let go of. The Arab/Saddlebred that was born on my parents farm in 1960 was with me for 29 years, so I empathize with your hurt.

If you care to share Chance’s story and how you came upon him, I would love to know. His line is very old and uncommon in modern times Walking Horse blood lines. 

He looks exactly as I expected he would🥰

If you care to share what you know of his sire, dam, and some of his ancestry, I would be thrilled to know. You can PM me, if you’re not comfortable putting that information on the forum

However fortunate you feel to have found Chance —— triple that. Finding any TWH with Chance lines is almost more scarce than hens teeth these days. Don’t let anyone wrestle him away from you as he is priceless.

I am also retired. I was a die hard trail rider but old injuries caught up to me some years back, so trail riding is a memory and my two remaining TWH’s are retired, lollol. Like you, I also do liberty work with Rusty & Joker. It is joyful tears when I ask something of them from a distance and they listen, lollol

Here is the link to the Krones&Kodgers thread, found in the Saloon section way at the bottom of the opening page. Feel free to jump in



https://www.horseforum.com/threads/krones-kodgers-aka-60s-or-thereabouts.655873/page-272#post-1970983064



We also have a new Fright Night Conversation, every Friday that everybody likes to gather and recap activities, horse and non-horse. There are some stunning photos on that thread. It generally runs all week, because this is a yakky bunch

Hope to hear from you often and with stories of that handsome Chance


----------



## Jules Horsewalker (Oct 4, 2014)

where is the friday fright night thread? sounds like fun!


----------



## My Chance (Oct 17, 2021)

I bought Chance as a trail horse from a dealer, who bought him from a dealer. All I know about his background is that he was sold once before by the dealer I bought him from and returned after a trial period. His papers were given to me as an afterthought. They're pretty tattered, so I'm guessing they were passed around a bit. I'm having trouble uploading it, but on his dam's side, he has GLLs Carbon Copy and Ebony Masterpiece. I googled his breeder and he's a show judge, so I'm assuming he was bred to be a show horse. His breeder signed the papers but didn't date them and no-one else ever bothered to transfer the registration. I'll try to get my daughter to help me upload his papers lol. I'd love to know whatever you can tell me about his ancestry!

When I got Chance, he was a very nervous horse, but what really impressed me is that even if he was snorting and rolling his eyes, he would never really misbehave and would always continue to listen. He doesn't have a bad bone in his body. He's pretty chill now. The only things that really bother him are people raising their voice, and the sound of animals moving through the corn field. I think he's convinced there are tigers in the cornfields of Pennsylvania!

I will definitely check out Krones and Kodgers and the Fright Night conversation! Thanks!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

what a handsome horse!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

1. @My Chance and. @Jules Horsewalker here’s the link to this weeks Friday Night Conversation that was started by @aubie last Friday. Please feel free to jump in!










The Horse Forum







www.horseforum.com





2. GLLs Carbon Copy was a great stallion IMO. I had a grandson of his who had a genius mentality and no room for being mishandled. He was more like an Arab in his mindset. Sadly he was coming four when I lost him in freak pasture accident.

Ebonys Masterpiece is another great stallion. Rusty has him for a grandsire on his dams side.

3. Here’s a link to some history on Chances Gold Dust H, your Chances grandsire who passed In 1995. It’s a good read and more reason why you need to hang onto Chance.





__





Westwood Farms Reference: Chance's Gold Dust H.







www.westwoodfarms.net





I’m thinking those dealers who passed your Chance around didn’t what (or who) they had. Whomever the person was who didn’t keep him after his trial period was a fool.

He is Walking Horse Royalty from his Chance side first and foremost. Carbon Copy and Ebony’s Masterpiece are both WGC’s and great minded horses.

4. Given the two big name stallions on the dam side, yes most likely the judge bred to get a padded show horse. Chance didn’t ”make”, so he went to auction. Or maybe he was shown for awhile but did not have a stellar career in the show ring.

5. This was Jewel Thief’s Black Gold, aka Sultan; my grandson of GLL Carbon Copy. His sire was Pushers Jewel Thief. It broke my heart to lose him at such a young age - this was our last ride before the accident.

He was still losing caps and didn’t want a bit so I put him in this Dr. Cook’s. He loved this arrangement somI kept him in it. This is my road, not my driveway, lol










P.S. @My Chance which side of PA? I lived in The rurals of the Shenango Valley most of my life. We all had camps up in Tionesta, not far from the Flying W.


----------



## My Chance (Oct 17, 2021)

Thanks for the information! So Chance is distantly related to both your Rusty and Sultan. Small world! I'm so sorry about Sultan. He's gorgeous and it must be devastating to lose such a good horse so young.

We are in Chester County about an hour outside of Philly.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

My Chance said:


> Thanks for the information! So Chance is distantly related to both your Rusty and Sultan. Small world! I'm so sorry about Sultan. He's gorgeous and it must be devastating to lose such a good horse so young.
> 
> We are in Chester County about an hour outside of Philly.


Thank you, Sultan was one smart kid and loved to play tricks. He was the only one of my horses who leave the herd and come up to the barn while I was cleaning stalls. He loved to sneak up on me and put his nose on my shoulder. I would pretend to be scared and he would throw his head up in horse laughter🥰

One of the HF endurance riders is from somewhere east of DuBois; I don’t think @phantomhorse13 lives that close to Philly - I can’t remember

Are you close enough to the Grand Canyon of PA to hike or ride there? I was there once and Did do a short hike. I never got the chance to go back


----------



## My Chance (Oct 17, 2021)

I think it's 3-4 hours away. I've always wanted to go but never did


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

My Chance said:


> I think he's convinced there are tigers in the cornfields of Pennsylvania!


Worse than tigers are deer, turkeys and _gasp_ horse-eating doves.  🤣

I am up in southern Luzerne county, so at least a couple hours north of you depending on where in Chester county you are. Some lovely trails down your way. Where do you like to ride the most?


----------



## My Chance (Oct 17, 2021)

Oh yeah, can't forget those vicious horse-eating doves 🤣 I actually hate the turkeys. We haven't seen many while riding, but there was a group that used to attack my car all the time!

I really like riding at Green Lane Park in Montgomery county (we're right near the border of Chester and Montgomery). We used to do the paper chase there every year. There's a nice combination of woods and open land, with beautiful views of the lake. I also like the Daniel Boone Homestead in Berks county. Unfortunately, I don't have a trailer or ride with anyone who does so we just do local trails. We're lucky that there's lots of preserved farmland nearby that we're allowed to ride on.


----------



## Friesians45 (May 18, 2021)

Beautiful boy! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have only been to Green Lane a couple times, but it is a lovely trail system! I am not familiar with the Daniel Boone Homestead so will have to look it up. I am lucky to be able to ride right off our place, but once my youngster gets going again, I hope to do some hauling out to ride just so he gets the experience.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## LandscapeLover (Nov 7, 2021)

My Chance said:


> I've owned my Tennessee Walking Horse, Chance, for about a year and a half. He is super sweet and smart. I'm older and retired, and we mostly enjoy trail riding and liberty work. I owned two horses previously. After my last horse died (a Morgan that I owned for thirty years), I really thought that I was done with horses. I'm so happy to have a horse again. He gives me joy every time I see him.
> 
> View attachment 1119224
> View attachment 1119224
> ...


----------



## LandscapeLover (Nov 7, 2021)

What a beauty! So inspiring to me.


----------

